# Need file vfwwdm.drv



## sambridey (Jan 10, 2006)

I need this file, can anyone tell me where to get it? When I put my windows 98se disk in the drive, it cannot find it.

thanks


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Looks like it came from a camera. Do you have one installed?


----------



## sambridey (Jan 10, 2006)

I do have an hp digital installed. But i am installing Sony Screenblaster so that I can download my dv camcorder to my computer and it says it need to have this file to complete installation. There was no software with my dv camcorder, but I am hooked up to an Ieee card.


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

Here is the driver you are asking for. After you save the file to your computer RENAME the extension from .txt to .drv and save it in the folder you need to. C:\windows\system ect...


----------



## sambridey (Jan 10, 2006)

I downloaded the file you sent me vfwwdm.txt to my desktop and then I copied to my windows sytem file but when I change the name of the file to have extension .drv it stays as a text file. Why?

I am on windows 98se.

MIchelle


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

I'm not sure where the file should be but if you put it in Windows\system when you need it again click the browse button and show the installation wizard where you put the file.


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

Try deleting it from the System folder. Open WINDOWS EXPLORER and drag and drop it into the Windows\System folder then go there via My Computer\C:\Windows\System and change the .txt to .drv

It worked for me?


----------



## sambridey (Jan 10, 2006)

The file name has changed, but the file type still says it is a text document.


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

When you change the name from Vfwwdm.txt to Vfwwdm.drv it should then become a driver file. Make sure you are not looking at the file next to it? You shouldn't have to open it with any certain program it will use this driver when you go to use the program that is calling for it ( Sony Screenblaster or your dv camcorder). You may need to move it to the WINDOWS folder?


----------

